# Detailing a brand new TT



## devonutopia (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep.... Looks like Sunday, Dad's spanking new TT is going to meet my DAS-6 and hopefully will bring it up real nice and produce a nice finish which will last the whole summer.

So.... the obvious questions is.... Anyone done a brand new one before? Which areas of the paintwork are liable to have been marked a bit during transit? I'll go around carefully, but sadly don't yet have a proper light to highlight the swirled areas. The plan is to get the following done in an 8 hour stint (roughly)

Rinse off any large areas of muck
Wash with lambswool mitt, 2 buckets
Dry with microfibre drying towel
Run hands over paint and clay where any contaminants obvious
wash again, dry again
Mask off rubber bits and machine with DAS6 + Menzerna polish
wash & dry again
Seal with 2, maybe 3 coats of Collinite 476s, my current favourite wax
Clean alloys & seal with poorboys wheel sealant
Then little bits as and when (and non essential) like tyre shine, rubber trim, glass, hoover inside, etc.

Focus is to concentrate on paintwork though. [smiley=sunny.gif]

The "beast"


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

the from or the back depending on how it was transported, since its already been driver there will already be tinky lickle marks on it, just shove it in your garage after a epic perfect wash, dry perfectly, check with lightgun, clay anything needed, no need to totally rewash you can spray anything off and MF the part dry again as long as the MF is dry, its a nice colour(TOSH will not approve) it will look fantastic. I doubt 8hrs will win you a medal, but you'll certainly get a good TY from your dad.

(why not get it dead perfect 1st time and seal it with 3 layers of some super hard wax?)


----------



## devonutopia (Jan 5, 2010)

No garage to use unfortunately so relying on a dry sunday and probably the direct sunlight to highlight most bad areas.

Colinite 476s is a pretty hard wax so would hate to be faced with something even tougher haha.


----------



## lingus (Jan 15, 2010)

I personally prefer http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/meguiars-16-paste-wax/prod_98.html to Colly


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I detailed my TT only after a few weeks, but TBH it wasn't that bad...

I would recommend you clay the whole car and wheels as I was suprised at what came off.

Also 2x layers of Collinite will be fine but you need to leave as long as possible between each one - ideally 24 hrs due to the high solvent content. Remember you can use this on the sides and rear window also.

What Menzerna are you planning to use? I would have thought 106FA on a Polishing Pad should take care of it - but again it depends.

Remember a dual set of Halogens which will be realyl helpful will only set you back £15-£20 from Screwfix.


----------



## devonutopia (Jan 5, 2010)

I have pots of Power finish for maximum cut, final finish, and a power gloss. For the machining was thinking of one pass with each, but I won't make my mind up until I see the car.

Good thought on the wax. I was going to leave it an hour or so, but 24 hours isn't possible unless I take the monday off work as well..... And Dad won't pay me my daily rate at work to do the TT.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I did mine within 2/3 weeks of collection so no issues with being too early. Very little to correct as the dealer prep was minimal and they know I'm fussy.

For machine polish start with the final finish polish, the one that gives the minimum cut. You only need to use a higher cut polish where its actually necessary. That way you minimise the amount of lacquer that you will remove.


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

devonutopia said:


> I have pots of Power finish for maximum cut, final finish, and a power gloss. For the machining was thinking of one pass with each, but I won't make my mind up until I see the car.


If I'm honest thats a lot of detailing to pull of in 8 hours, you won't have time to do 3 stages of polishing properly within your timescale, you would be better of focusing on a 1 stage machine polish using 106 fa/ff and breaking the polish down fully to achieve a decent level of gloss/clarity and remove some of the light defects.


----------



## touchwood (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, this is "devonutopia" on Dad's account as using his laptop....

Have been checking over the Audi today and to be honest, the paint is very good. The car has had a real good wash and I could feel no roughness anywhere on the paintwork. Due to rain showers, I did no other work. I just dried the glass and was able to apply a single tab of Aquapel to the glass before it rained again..... 

Tomorrow the aim is to dry the car off, and probably just go over with a medium cutting pad with MZ final finish, without too much focussed attacking. Straight on to wax after that.


----------



## devonutopia (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, most of the work was done today, and to be honest, I didn't really feel like it that much, so decided to do a decent first job but come back in the summer. Today was about cleaning the surface and applying the wax. First job was utilising the morning dew and a little QD spray, was running over the paintwork with a new clay. Pleasantly surprised how clean the paintwork was in general, but oddly enough I got quite a lot of contaminants off just the 2 doors. Confused me why the doors would be bad and the rest of the paint so good? :-| Anyway, that done it was time to dry off and tape off for machine polishing. Because of the decision to not try to correct any defects (I never found any anyway...) I opted for a medium strength pad and Menzerna final finish polish. This left behind a very smooth surface indeed which I was pleased with. Then it was just a case of applying collinite 476s with a megs foam pad, and that was basically it. Got Dad to do the wheels with poorboys wheel sealant. I do love this paintwork as photos below show. Eventually the sun popped out and the flake is real deep. 8) Some pics:-

The car with the weapon of choice ready.










Then all rubber bits taped up. Thankfully not much rubber/metal joins so little needed apart from side windows.










A view of the drivers door, looking at the neighbours house and my DAS6










Shot of my Dad's head in the freshly machined bonnet 










Getting the sun to show up the depth of the paint.



















All in all around 5 hours work so already have plans in the summer to probably spend 2 days on it once it has got some miles under it's boot.


----------

